# Sound stream405



## Mike Bibbs (Jun 10, 2020)

Does anybody know how I can get the schematics for this or the values of C135 and C137?
Thanks Mike.


----------



## The Dude (Mar 24, 2007)

Mike Bibbs said:


> Does anybody know how I can get the schematics for this or the values of C135 and C137?
> Thanks Mike.


Not sure if you had any luck, but I can see the mentioned caps in this video: 




Unfortunately even pausing it and looking closely it is hard to tell. Maybe you can contact the guy from Youtube, see if he can assist you.
Some pics of the guts can be seen here too: Soundstream Reference 405 - AMP Performance

Almost looks like they are the same size and shape as the caps in the main bank, which appear to be 1000 microfarad. Hmmm


Good luck.


----------



## The Dude (Mar 24, 2007)

Might want to speak to some of the guys in this thread too: How much ripple on rails?


----------



## NoTraction (Aug 10, 2008)

Thought there was an old thread comparing amp guts with a 405 pic in it.


----------

